
The Encryption Farce - mrmaddog
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-encryption-farce-1461624399
======
mrmaddog
If you don't have a Wall Street Journal subscription, a Google redirect link
might help [1]. Alternatively, here are a few choice quotes from this biting
WSJ editorial:

    
    
      Is anyone in charge at the Justice Department, or are
      junior prosecutors running the joint?
    

[...]

    
    
      Such assertions were as false in Brooklyn as in San 
      Bernardino. Two hours and a half before a deadline on Friday 
      night, the government withdrew the case after “an individual 
      provided the passcode to the iPhone,” according to legal 
      filings. This second immaculate conception in as many months 
      further undermines the FBI’s credibility about its 
      technological capabilities. Judges ought to exercise far 
      more scrutiny in future decryption cases even as Mr. Comey 
      continues to pose as helpless.
    

[...]

    
    
      Yet forgive us if this “conversation” now seems more like a 
      Jim Comey monologue. The debate might start to be productive 
      if the FBI Director would stop trying to use the courts as 
      an ad hoc policy tool and promised not to bring any more 
      cases like the one in Brooklyn.
    

[...]

    
    
      Meanwhile, the White House has taken the profile-in-courage 
      stand of refusing to endorse or oppose any encryption bill 
      that Congress may propose. If the Obama team won’t start 
      adjusting to the technological realities of strong and legal 
      encryption, they could at least exercise some adult 
      supervision at Main Justice.
    

[1]:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiDlcvmx6vMAhVEzGMKHehKAJ8QqQIIHjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fthe-
encryption-farce-1461624399&usg=AFQjCNE-
WzsDeMUndBp6a2jGyFh2suDFBA&sig2=flfE9ZqaeYKsK_1O3EEBTw)

